# OT-How does one become a travel agent in Ontario?  Can one work from home?



## SandraC

How does one become a travel agent in Ontario?  Can one work from home?

Thanks!  Blessings, Sandra


----------



## mom_rules

My daughter took night classes at college for travel consulting.  Finished in less than a year. 2 classes a semester.
Decided to work in a travel agency for a year before opening her own home based agency.
It can be done!


----------



## talicskai

Hi Sandra     I have been an agent for 20 years and it is not the same industry it was when I started.  With the onset of the internet alot of people book their own travel, but we are still busy in our office.  I took travel & tourism @ Fanshawe College in London for two years and then slowly worked my way up.  I have a few friends that work from home due to children, husband's travel schedule etc.   They do it mainly to support their travel "habits" & for fun money.  It is very hard to make a living at it these days but it can be done.  You really need a good clientele behind you to support your sales.   If you want more info on salaries etc. you can PM me.  I personally would not start up my own agency due to the overhead and TICO regulations, but it is a personal decision.   
Good luck with whatever you decide to do  
Teresa


----------



## minnie56

I work from home...for the most part. Technically--I am self-employed and a consultant with Expedia-Cruise Ship Centers. Not sure that's ok to post, but I am sure it will go pooff if not! 

Been in the Travel business since 1978--doing this for 4 years. It can be done, but for me, it's fun as I enjoy finding the best deals and also feeding my own habit! I make 'fun money' as mentioned above..I cannot really see the benefit and or need, of going to school to do this? I worked for an Airline and the fact that some had taken travel courses etc had no bearing at all on whether they got the job. My 2 cents..

It is fun, but you will not get rich at it!


----------



## talicskai

minnie56 said:


> I work from home...for the most part. Technically--I am self-employed and a consultant with Expedia-Cruise Ship Centers. Not sure that's ok to post, but I am sure it will go pooff if not!
> 
> Been in the Travel business since 1978--doing this for 4 years. It can be done, but for me, it's fun as I enjoy finding the best deals and also feeding my own habit! I make 'fun money' as mentioned above..I cannot really see the benefit and or need, of going to school to do this? I worked for an Airline and the fact that some had taken travel courses etc had no bearing at all on whether they got the job. My 2 cents..
> 
> It is fun, but you will not get rich at it!




If you have been in the industry for awhile and have experience then you may not want to go take a course due to cost.  But if a young person is just starting out our agency wouldn't even consider them without a reputable education.  It certainly helps with basic geography, fare basis codes for airlines, tour operations, group sales, corporate travel etc.  It is certainly not an income to support a family on but as a second income or part-time work it is okay.   Most people do it because they love to travel but sometimes the travel doesn't happen for awhile       I always say that the pay sucks but the perks are great!  But, that has taken 20 years of work to get to that point in my career


----------



## misslissa

I took the two year course through Niagara College and it was certainly a big help.  However, the training that I received in Member Services at CAA was very helpful too.  I worked up to become a TA and now am back in Member Services 'cause I liked it more!  Either way in either department, with CAA you get all of the same TA perks.


----------



## travelgal2008

Hi Sandra:

The easiest way to become a travel agent in ON is to become an 'outside agent' with a bonafide Ontario-based and TICO-registered travel agency.

  [ The trick in finding the right agency to sign up with ]

By doing so, you won't be forced to have an actual retail office (required by TICO) and you won't have other start-up expenses.

 For example, if you were to open a new travel agency, TICO would require a $10,000.00 "deposit" (which you get back after 2 years ..but still) ....and that's on top of the $2750.00 application fee.

....But as I said, if you become an 'outside' agent for a registed company, you can focus on 'marketing and selling' ....which are THE activities that produce $$$$.

Here's the link to TICO's page about outside agents: 

tico.on.ca/travelagents/outsidesalesreps.htm

In regards to 'making money' ...well, I know travel agents who are broke and I know travel agents who make a LOT of money (I guess you can find this in a any industry) .... You can get some good travel busines tips at a site called: 

becomeatravelagent.ca 

Hope this helps,

TravelGal


----------



## Jenroc

I, too, was seriously considering going into T&T and then becoming a Disney Specialist but I think I have been swayed away from it now.  The "industry is really clamping down on unlicensed "agents" and the fines are really hefty (one woman was recently fined $5000.00 for not being certified and booking Disney trips).  If you are looking for "mad money" or a second household income, it is a lot of work to go through but probably worth it.  As a career to support yourself or your family, probably not a good choice.  Make sure it is a accredited school.  Good Luck !!!!


----------



## Mickey1Fan

Remember that anyone selling trips in Ontario must take the TICO exam by July 2009.


----------



## fiveparty

Mickey1Fan said:


> Remember that anyone selling trips in Ontario must take the TICO exam by July 2009.



Can someone give me advice regarding the TICO exam and be honest. 

I like to travel but, I really like getting good deals.  Is it worth it to get certified (write the TICO exam and renew each year) in order to benefit from the perks of the travel industry?  (discounts and great travel deals)

Eventually when I retire (9 years from now), I may consider an occupation in the travel industry.  

Thank you


----------



## Mickey1Fan

I do not know anyone who has written the exam yet.

Go to tico.ca to find out more.


----------



## fiveparty

Mickey1Fan said:


> I do not know anyone who has written the exam yet.
> 
> Go to tico.ca to find out more.



Maybe I should re-phrase... does anyone know how to get the great deals in the travel industry? I thought by getting certified or whatever they call it - you have access to the deals not available to the regular public. 

Anyone know?


----------



## misslissa

Yes, you need a specific card to get the discounts.  It is called the IATA card.  To get the IATA card, you have to work for an agency with an IATA number.  Once you do that, the company submits forms to IATA on your behalf, along with registration payment to get the card.  I worked at an IATA registered agency for two years before the company would submit my papers so I could get a card.  I think the general thing is being in the industry over one year with a certain earnings amount before IATA will approve you and send you the agent I.D. 

After July 2009, you need TICO certification to work as an agent.  I am going for my exam on Aug. 21st... so, I'll tell you how it is.  The study material looks ok.


----------



## minnie56

Or affiliation with CLIA...

http://cruising.org/about.cfm

Also provides TA discounts..


----------



## fiveparty

misslissa said:


> Yes, you need a specific card to get the discounts.  It is called the IATA card.  To get the IATA card, you have to work for an agency with an IATA number.  Once you do that, the company submits forms to IATA on your behalf, along with registration payment to get the card.  I worked at an IATA registered agency for two years before the company would submit my papers so I could get a card.  I think the general thing is being in the industry over one year with a certain earnings amount before IATA will approve you and send you the agent I.D.
> 
> After July 2009, you need TICO certification to work as an agent.  I am going for my exam on Aug. 21st... so, I'll tell you how it is.  The study material looks ok.



Very clear explanation - thank you.  
Since I'm still currently working full time, this may not be the thing I should get into since I'll probably not be able to meet a sales quota to get approved by IATA. But, it may be something to think about. 

Thanks so much for your clarification.


----------



## Susan2771

I have a question as well for travel counsellors in Ontario if they don't mind.  I was speaking to 2 different Human Resource specialists this weekend and they both said to me that lately, moving into the travel industry is a bad idea.  There are no jobs available, many people are jumping from company to company, you can't make any money unless you specialize in a demand area, no potential to move forward.  Now neither of them work in HR in the travel industry but they do like to keep up with what's going on in other industries besides their own.  I was wondering though for those of you that do work in travel, has what they said been what you are seeing first hand?  Is this a bad time to try and make a go of getting into travel?  Thanks!


----------



## talicskai

Susan2771 said:


> I was speaking to 2 different Human Resource specialists this weekend and they both said to me that lately, moving into the travel industry is a bad idea.  There are no jobs available, many people are jumping from company to company, you can't make any money unless you specialize in a demand area, no potential to move forward.    QUOTE]
> 
> It is definitely a hard industry to break into but I certainly don't believe the statement about people jumping from company to company.  I have been in the industry 20 years this summer and have been at this office for 13 years ~ my co-workers have been here 25 & 30 years.
> We do about 50/50 corporate travel and leisure travel.  We have a very loyal client base and are always upgrading our education with fam trips and training.  Between the 4 of us in our office we have been to a lot of places and it really helps that you can hand draw a map for a nervous client
> I love my job after 20 years and really enjoy my fellow employees.  It is a great industry if you are willing to work hard and then reap the rewards.  Many people get into it because "they love to travel" and expect all the benefits right off the bat.  It isn't like that anymore.  You put the sales through and then the companies will reward you for your loyalty.
> Good luck with your decision ~ I have never regretted mine (well, maybe on a bad day ) but generally love coming to work everyday.
> Teresa


----------

